

Inter-tab communication using local storage - ash
http://blog.fastmail.com/2012/11/26/inter-tab-communication-using-local-storage/

======
cratermoon
The kinds of inter-tab communications that browsers allow has changed quite a
bit since this article was written. In particular Safari has clamped down
(some would say broken) on what LocalStorage is visible between tabs.

